# Meat goats-scale herd/best breed?



## Nyjah (Mar 5, 2017)

I hate office jobs and want to build a retirement plan. My thought is to buy 50-75 acres in west central Texas and run 200+ does and sell meat kids at auction. 

I’d love feedback or criticism. I originally wanted hair sheep as they are SO much easier on fences than the goats, but the goats just seem to sell much higher by the pound. Am I missing something?

I’ve heard boars are challenging health wise so was considering texmasters? Good/bads on this approach?

I’d love any things you wish you had known before going into meat goats.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Sounds like a plan.....Better do it soon! The price of land here in Texas has skyrocketed in the past few years with folks flocking here from out of state and others fleeing the larger cities looking for "ranchettes" in the country. Boers can be a challenge especially in the wetter climates, but if you go west central texas (assuming you mean west of I35?) then the problem isn't as bad. Boers do tend to bring more at auction, but it's like someone once told me, "The reason them boers bring so much is cause that one has gotta pay for the one that died". I'm not experienced with the texmasters, I have read good things about them. The best advice I can give you is to educate yourself well, find a goat mentor, and learn from other's mistakes.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Just like any purebred breed out there, crosses are usually superior. 

I personally know a breeder in Georgia who breeds Genemasters (5/8 boer, 3/8 kiko). He buys our best fullblood boer bucks and does to cross with his best fullblood kiko bucks and does to make his own Genemaster lines. He has some amazing success!


----------

